# 2009 IRC code changes; R105.2 Work Exempt from Premits



## Uncle Bob (Feb 9, 2010)

2009 IRC; R105.2 Work Exempt from Permits.

*Building:*

(change)

1.  One-story detached accessory structures used as tool and storage sheds, playhouses and similar uses, provided the floor area does not exceed 200 square feet.  (changed from 120 to 200 square feet)

(addition)

10.  Decks not exceeding 200 square feet in area, that are not more than 30 inches above grade at any point, are not attached to a dwelling and do not serve the exit door required by Section R311.4.

(new addition of electrical that is exempt from permits)

*Electrical:*

1.  Listed cord-and-plug connected temporary decorative lighting.

2.  Reinstallation of attachment plug receptacles but not the outlets therefor.

3.  Replacement of branch circuit overcurrent devices of the required capacity in the same location.

4.  Electrical wiring, devices, appliances, apparatus or equipment operating at less than 25 volts and not capable of supplying more than 50 watts of energy.

5.  Minor repair work, including the replacement of lamps or the connection of approved portable electrical equipment to approved permanently installed receptacles.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R105.2 Work Exempt from Premits

Electrical and the icc??? What a joke  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  Just follow the NEC. Did anybody notice in chapter 1 that they droped the reference to...

200 sq ft decks? Interesting.

AND we all best be ready to regulate playground equipment  :?: New standard to soon debut...  :?:

The "cow" is so full of crap that when it explodes well... road apple city......


----------



## north star (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R105.2 Work Exempt from Premits

*FWIW, I do not agree with the increase from 120 sq. ft.  to  200 sq. ft. exemption!    We would amend*

*that section to remain at 120 sq. ft.*

*jp,*

*"The Cow" is already showing signs of imploding.    Exploding is going to be very messy!     Don't horses leave ' road apples '*

*and cows leave ' patties '?   *


----------



## brudgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R105.2 Work Exempt from Premits



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> 2009 IRC; R105.2 Work Exempt from Permits.(new addition of electrical that is exempt from permits)
> 
> *Electrical:*
> 
> ...


ENGLISH TRANSLATION:

1.  Someone was requiring permits for Christmas lights.

2.  Someone was requiring permits to replace a cracked receptical.

3.  Someone was requiring permits to replace circuit breakers.

4.  Someone was requiring permits for landscape lights and alarm systems.

5.  Someone was requiring permits to change light bulbs, while another jurisdiction was requiring a permit to swap out microwave ovens and refrigerators.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R105.2 Work Exempt from Premits

Brudgers,

 :lol: ; I'm trying to figure that one out too.  Does anyone have the 2009 IRC Code Commentary?  I'd really like to here the explaination.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Mule (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R105.2 Work Exempt from Premits

From the 2009 IRC SC

RI05.2 continued

The previous language for the electrical work exemption from permits, basically any repair work of a minor nature, was judged to be vague and subjective. The code now provides a list of repairs and installations considered sufficiently routine to forgo the permitting and inspection process. Minor repair work remains in the list, giving discretion to the building official to make a determination on work that is not otherwise specifically mentioned.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R105.2 Work Exempt from Premits



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> From the 2009 IRC SCRI05.2 continued
> 
> The previous language for the electrical work exemption from permits, basically any repair work of a minor nature, was judged to be vague and subjective. The code now provides a list of repairs and installations considered sufficiently routine to forgo the permitting and inspection process. Minor repair work remains in the list, giving discretion to the building official to make a determination on work that is not otherwise specifically mentioned.


Right, there's still the subjective part...they just made it a little harder to enforce absurdly.

But I'm sure people will try.


----------



## packsaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R105.2 Work Exempt from Premits

Yep, the kiss of death for Christmas lighting.

Once something makes it into the code book, it's just a matter of time before it becomes a "shall".

However, the fire code will be the first to ban "decorative vegetation illumination".

Bye bye freedom.


----------



## Heaven (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R105.2 Work Exempt from Premits



			
				north star said:
			
		

> *FWIW, I do not agree with the increase from 120 sq. ft.  to  200 sq. ft. exemption!    We would amend*
> 
> *that section to remain at 120 sq. ft.*
> 
> *jp,*


We require a permit for any shed (not a doghouse) based on the need to do zoning review. But we didn't amend the building code to do so. Do you think that is a problem?


----------



## Mule (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R105.2 Work Exempt from Premits

The thing about that is you are able to require a set of plans for review but you may not be able to require them to secure a permit and pay the fees involved becauce they are exempt!


----------



## Heaven (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R105.2 Work Exempt from Premits

The permit and the fee is for the review and approval , , , based on the zoning, they aren't exempt from compliance with the various setbacks, hight restriction, etc.


----------



## texasbo (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R105.2 Work Exempt from Premits

No problem, as long as your ordinance is worded appropriately.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R105.2 Work Exempt from Premits

Gas & Mechanical! ????

These sections have often been of interest to me. How does one know if the replacement of a minor part does not alter the appliance or leave it unsafe? With no inspection or permit this is the wolf in the hen house! :roll:


----------

